# Office work and my plan for the day.



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

This doesn't really qualify as cleaning, but maybe as organizing. I'm borrowing my daughter's printer for a while, as she has no need of it just yet. In order to find a spot to set it up that was close enough to the ONE outlet in my whole office, I had to clear all my yarn totes and bags off the shelf under the snake tank. In doing so, I discovered that the biggest one will JUST fit under the shelf, on the floor! This has freed up a bit more space for some smaller totes, which will eliminate the plastic bags. I also ran across a project that I promised I'd finish repairing and return this week-Marky's blankie. I made him one of granny rectangles-white stranded with periwinkle fun fur. I forgot to knot the tails of my foundation chains, so they are coming unraveled. I'm going back and crochet around and through them, then knot everything and weave in the ends. (approx. 2 hours work) I promised Kim that Marky would have his blankie back this weekend. SO-that is now out in plain sight instead of shoved behind the tote. 

At some point, I'm going to have to sort out all my yarn according to weight, and then color. Right now, it's just sorted by use. Baby yarn, afgan yarn, etc. (I've squirreled away 2 skeins of real wool to make a felted bag just for ME! 2 more and I will be ready to start it.)

I'm still debating what to do with my books from college. I was attending Virginia College Online and have about 300 worth of text books that I have no need of. I'm going to email the school and see if I can return them. I'd love to have them credit that to my tuition bill. Right now, they are all in a box, behind my rocker. Which I guess is ok, since I can't see it! I still have a box of fabric and my slide projector to find homes for that are more convenient for me. They are under my desk right now, and that bugs me. 

One more round of cleaning off the desk top is needed, too. This is what happens when you share your desk with others-you wind up with stuff you cannot identify and then you cannot find the stuff that should be there! 

All in all, it's been a slow morning. It's already too hot to do much in here, but I've got lots of sitting work I can do. And when it cools off, I'll easily be able to get to the snake tank and clean it out. YAY! (my snake is very unhappy in there right now)

That's my plan for the day. What's yours?


----------

